# Bow Mount Trolling Motor Off-Set to Side? Pros/Cons?



## RedHatRedNeck (Nov 30, 2017)

Have a Triton 1860 mod-v with minnkota all terrain 65# 24v on the bow currently rigged to be angled with the front v. Has anyone with a mod-v mounted their bow mount tm on the side of the bow? Wanting to add a light bar to the bow but thinking I may want to move the tm over to the side to fit a longer bar and have less “blow back” of light reflecting off tm/bow etc. Anyone have any pros/cons/pics of this set up? I’ll try and remember to put a close up pic of the bow as it sits in the morning.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2017)

Red - just for some problem solving thoughts, make a cardboard or plywood
profile pattern/template of the footprint of your TM and lay it around in the general area
that you would remount it to see the issues you may encounter if you do move it to another location.
my thinking is that if we can put a man on the moon, surely we can modify a tin boat to suit our needs.
good luck !!

jus my Dos Centavos


.


----------



## MrGiggles (Dec 1, 2017)

I have mine mounted so that the motor drops off the starboard side 10" behind the point of the V. In my case that was the only place to mount it that allowed the motor to not protrude outside the gunwales when not deployed.

I think a mount like mine would work well for you. Move the mount so that the motor deploys just behind the V.

You'll have to consider cable routing and foot control position as well. Make sure they'll reach and not be twisted up at an odd angle at any time.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 3, 2017)

If you are concerned about the "steering ability" of an off-set trolling motor, don't be. I've had them set back a couple of feet, and it never bothered me much. 

Dead center would be best, but not totally necessary IMHO.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## -CN- (Dec 4, 2017)

Mine is off to one side on my flat front, and it handles just fine for me.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Dec 4, 2017)

Do issues at all, keeps the shaft from hanging way over the port side too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks


----------

